# Woodland flowers



## Rowan (May 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place for this post.......

Anyhow, here's some woodland flower pics from this week. A Trillium, Trout Lilly, not sure 1, not sure 2.






















Can anyone fill in the blanks on "not sure 1" and "not sure 2"..... what are their names?


----------



## Kate Butler (May 10, 2008)

#1 Trillium erectum, red (or purple Trillium

#2 Erythronium grandiflorum, dog-toothed violet

# 3 Dicentra cucullaria (there is some controversy over whether there is one 'l' or two in the spelling), Dutchman's breeches

# 4 Claytonia virginica, Spring Beauty


----------

